# Que potenciometros usar en el mixer?



## llobmar (Oct 31, 2008)

Me quiero construir un mixer de audio y no se que tipo de potes deberia poner para el control de volumen.

En este post de Tupolev: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/mezclador-mixer-4-entradas-10234/, se usan potes dobles logaritmicos.
En esta page que encontre por el foro: http://users.otenet.gr/~athsam/2ch_mixer_eng.htm, tambien utilizan potes dobles logaritmicos.
Y en este https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/mezclador-mixer-compacto-total-6-canales-12356/

Y claro, si queremos que sea estereo tendra que ser un pote doble, si queremos que tenga respuesta de audio tendra que ser logaritmico. Hasta aqui bien, pero no encuentro ningun pote de este tipo que sea fader, deslizante.
Estoy un poco desesperado, ya escribi otro post y nadie me respondio. No encuentro ningun sitio donde me vendan potes dobles logaritmicos deslizantes, aparte de pedir un minimo de 100 a ALPS. Las alternativas que tengo son poner faders dobles lineales o potes logaritmicos dobles de eje, pero he visto en el primer post de los que he citado que alguien si los consiguio, porque ya empezaba a tener dudas de que se pudiesen conseguir.

Alguien me puede decir donde los puedo conseguir? He mirado mucho en sitios como: ondaradio, farnell y alguno más pero nada.


----------



## Selkir (Oct 31, 2008)

La verdad que no se donde los puedes conseguir, yo nunca los he buscado.
Si no los encuentras podrías plantearte "hacer" un pote logarítmico a partir de uno lineal, tal como se explica en esta página: http://www.pisotones.com/Potes/Potes.htm

Se que no es la mejor solución, pero tal vez como último intento en un estado de desesperación podría servir jeje

De todas maneras a ver si yo encuentro alguna otra tienda de aquí de España y te paso el link.


Un saludo


----------



## Cacho (Oct 31, 2008)

Y sí...
La verdad es que la solución de Selkir va a ser la más simple. Encontrar los logarítmicos te va a costar mucho (si es que los encontrás). Fijate en la página de Pisotones cómo se conectan los lineales para hacerlos logarítmicos y hacelos vos. Tené en cuenta que la curva se torna "interesante" recién con valores de Rx cercanos a 1/5 (y mayores, claro) del valor del potenciómetro.
En la práctica, valores de 1/8 funcionan muy bien, y con 1/10, perfectos.
También hay un calculador en la página (TaperRes.xls). Bajalo y podés usarlo para calcular tus potes.
Espero que te sirva para tu problema con los potes.
Un saludo


----------



## ppaappoo (Oct 31, 2008)

Compra un pote doble lineal y lo transformadorrmas en logarítmico como en pisotones.com

_¡Al grano!... Ahora os cuento el "para qué". Si no encontramos o no queremos pagar demasiado por un pote logarítmico, podemos putilizar el truco de la resistencia de modificación de respuesta de potes (taper resistor). El truco es sencillísimo y funciona de maravilla. Se trata de añadir una resistencia del modo que se indica en el gráfico de más abajo. Esta resistencia ha de ser del 20% del valor nominal del potenciómetro lineal.








Por ejemplo, si necesitáis un potenciómetro de 100K Log y no lo encontráis, usad uno de 100K lineal y poned entre la patita de salida y la que va a masa (o la que va a la parte del circuito que va a masa) una resistencia de 20K. En el caso anterior, si necesitáis un pote de 25K logarítmico, como no los hay (los he buscado y no hay manera...) usad uno de 25K lineal y poned del mismo modo una resistencia de 5K. Sencillo ¿verdad?. Para las aplicaciones que aquí nos interesa podemos usar resistencias de esas pequeñitas de 1/4W. _


----------

